# Those Moravians



## Pergamum (Nov 18, 2007)

The Moravians were an inspiration to Carey and other missionaries and still are. 


They were a product of pietism. They were highly sacrifical and missions minded.

Whatdoyall think about dem dar Moravians?

What did people thinkof them during their own times?

The good, the bad?


How many of them would hold to the five points? Is their overall influence a goodor bad one?


----------



## etexas (Nov 18, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> The Moravians were an inspiration to Carey and other missionaries and still are.
> 
> 
> They were a product of pietism. They were highly sacrifical and missions minded.
> ...


Perg! I know I am coming out of a sheltered Anglican background....but I never heard of these Moravians......I had a little talk with my nephew about "fibbin".....do we need to talk...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 18, 2007)

This LINK seems to have some extensive information on the Moravians.

All I know personally is that I sure like their cookies. They also make beautiful candles and Christmas decorations (a la Moravian stars). 







Moravian Star


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 19, 2007)

Ha, what a shame that ginger cookies are now their only legacy.


----------



## Raj (Nov 19, 2007)

I read many years ago about Count von Zinzondorf (sp.) and othre Moravians, they were great missionaries and they inspired people to do missions in their times, some of them came to India, established ministry, which continues till today.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 19, 2007)

I had never heard of the Moravians before I moved to Winston-Salem. Last night I was with a group of friends, and someone who was relatively new to the area asked, "What's that religion that you only have in Winston-Salem?" which we all found rather hilarious. Someone else commented on their cookies at that time.

There is a marker in the cemetary in Bethabara Park that honors one of the Moravian missionaries. I'll have to walk over there some time and see who it was. If I remember correctly he went to somewhere in SE Asia.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 19, 2007)

SRoper said:


> I had never heard of the Moravians before I moved to Winston-Salem.



Same here. Used to love to visit Old Salem. My wife (fiancé back then) and I walked many a lap around the Moravian Church near Piedmont Bible College when we were students there. Ah, the memories.


----------

